# Super Jolly Flavour Profile



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm wondering if my Super Jolly could do with a new set of Burrs and a general clean up?

I haven't used it much recently as my Izzo Vivi's been out of action but since cleaning up my Francis Francis X5 I've found the espresso I've been making to be quite muted (if that's the right word) very chocolaty; in no way unpleasant but I think I'd expect more.

Any thoughts as to whether the flavour profile of the SJ is correctly acentuating the chocolaty notes and whether or not cleaning things up and replacing the Burrs would help?

As I say I haven't used the SJ for a while and when I did (over Christmas) I used some fresh beans from a cafe that I haven't used for a number of years so I suppose it may be that I should try some different beans.

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

It might be worth checking to see if your SJ has the aftermarket burrs or the official Mazzer ones.

I also got my SJ from a cafe and found it did have the aftermarket burrs. Swapping them out for some brand new genuine Mazzer ones made a whole world of difference.

Much fluffier grinds and better flavour.

I started this thread some time ago about identifying if your burrs are genuine.

Hope this helps


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Many thanks; I'll take a look.


----------

